# The 40K Team



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

The 40K Team
​ At the dawn of the 41st Millennia of the Imperium of Man, a small band of unlikely companions has risen to the call of defending the rest of humanity from the evil that threatens to consume it on a daily basis. The team, led by Inquisitor Seraphim Typhus, is shunned by most of the Inquisition for being so utterly unorthodox. The fact that they charge head-long into the face of danger happily and somehow claim victory ensures that while they are despised, they remain for the most part unmolested.

The team has been using an old Strike Cruiser as their main vehicle of travel for months, having ‘borrowed’ it from Space Marine chapter who wasn’t paying attention at the time and has been looking for it ever since. Thanks to Inquisitor Typhus’ status as an Inquisitor, her band of misfits has access to the best the Imperium has to offer, though a great deal of it could use a little TLC. Despite that, they are still the first group the Imperium calls when even the Penal Companies of the Imperial Guard are too frightened to charge in and bust heads. They are elite, they are insane, they are… the 40K Team.

General Overview
​ In this roleplay, it will be the aim of the GM to create a semi-satirical game in which each of the players through the use of outlandish and unorthodox characters help to build a story that is both fun to read and fun to participate in. The game will focus on the overall ‘mission’ for which the team is ‘hired’ for, though the players are free to and encouraged to be as creative as they wish to be in bringing about the overall goal of any particular mission.

It is important to note that while this game is intended to be somewhat lighthearted and liberal, one should not take such an atmosphere to extremes. While joking and good-natured teasing among characters is perfectly acceptable, please remember that obvious attacks, personal insults, and degrading comments won’t be tolerated. Keep in mind it is a game, and we all want to have fun.

The other big thing is, this team is intended to be composed of multiple races. Your character was recruited because you can get the job done, not because you are simply human. If you happen to wish to play a human, there’s nothing saying you can’t still hate the rest of the Xenos in the galaxy, but the ones in the team are your comrades. That’s not to say you can’t throw the occasional xenos wisecrack out there but refrain from trying to kill each other in character.

For those of you playing aliens, refrain from posting anything from the Chaos or Tyranid factions. Just because the team will take some aliens doesn’t mean we’ve completely lost our sense and will allow just anyone to join. Otherwise, feel free to be creative and have fun with it.

Character Creation
​ Below is a list of the minimum one should post regarding their character. You can add to it later should you need to but these are the absolute bare bones I’ll accept.

Name: Duh. We can’t just call you “you” now can we? Also, if you have a team nickname, this would go here too.

Age: Not overly relevant but still nice to know just to give people a sense of your general experience being alive.

Appearance: Again, duh. Saying you look like a man will only tell Ms. Swan something and she isn’t running this game. The more expressive you are, the better.

Personality: Are you a recluse? Are you an asshole? Are you a cheerful person that everyone wishes would just go the hell away? Be as descriptive as you can.

Background: What were you doing before you joined the team, and how did Seraphim find you? Most people would tell you that last bit but I think it’s important that you explain your entrance into the team in your own way rather than some cookie cutter answer. Besides, no two recruits will be exactly alike.

Belongings: Not to be confused with weapons, that comes later. These are things that you hump with you that remind you of home, keep you sane, or you collect as a trophy, and so forth.

Weapons: Since you work for an Inquisitor, you’re really not restricted in what you can get your hands on. From bolters to lascannons, as long as you’re physically able to carry it, you can have it. Though I would say unless you’re a Space Marine, heavy weapons probably shouldn’t be in your list. Ask me if you’re unsure what is appropriate.

Team Specialty: This is the entire reason why you were brought on board. What do you do better than anyone else? I’ll do you the favor of listing the ‘roles’, but if you think of something I don’t list and can prove your case as to why we need that, I’m all for it.

Close Combat Specialist: You kick ass better than anyone around you. You’ve been kicking asses since you could walk, and not too many people willingly get in the path of your ass-whooping. 

Small Arms Specialist: If someone puts a gun in your hand, you can make it work. Every small arm that was ever made had you in mind when they made it. From pistols to rifles, and everything in between, as long as the ammo holds out, you’re unstoppable.

*Reserved* Heavy Weapons Specialist: You’re big, and so is your gun. You tried small arms, but the holes just weren’t big enough and you wanted to see something explode. Whether it was that first grenade launcher or that first flamer you grabbed that kindled your love of the big guns, the fact remains you are a powerhouse of brutal killing power.

*Reserved* Sniper: Your weapon is an extension of yourself. You reach out and touch people long before they’d ever see you or know you were there. And by the time your ammunition has touched them you’re already gone.

Infiltration Specialist: There isn’t a place constructed or imagined that you can’t break into silently. In fact, you’ve probably broken into them twice now and looking over the designer’s shoulder laughing at how stupid he is. 

Vehicle Specialist: Does it move? Yes? Then you’ve probably mastered it. There’s nothing that you can’t drive or fly, and even if you haven’t sat in the driver’s seat yet, once you do it won’t take but a minute to learn.

Medic: Why? Because the rest of your team is insane and someone has to keep the flesh wounds sanitized. Just because you’ve got the medical know how doesn’t mean you’re a slouch with a gun. You’re just better with a knife, that’s all.

Opening Scenario
​ The 40K Team has been called to a backwater planet rumored to be the home of Chaos worshippers. An Imperial Guard unit was dispatched to the surface a few weeks ago and only the Commissar’s head made it back… on a stick. The Strike Cruiser “Pity the Fools” has just come out of the warp in orbit around the planet Rednic, and so far neither astropathic nor regular communications are working. Each member of the team has been called to the armory to receive his or her mission briefing. Once the team has gathered, Inquisitor Typhus will go over the situation at hand and lead the team on their assault of the planet. And that’s when the fun really starts…

You: Your first post will introduce your character and outline what he/she/it was doing before the ship dropped out of the warp and you were called to meet in the armory. If anyone wants to share a room with another team member, feel free to banter and what have you while you’re walking the corridors. The servitors won’t mind, they aren’t paying any attention anyway.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Character Sheet Manifest​

Name: Inquisitor Seraphim (Sera) Typhus

Age: Doesn’t look a day over 25 (and if you’re smart you won’t say otherwise either)

Appearance: Seraphim has long black hair with crimson highlights on the ends. She wears black carapace armor, the front of which has been modified to allow her bust to be visible. Both shoulder guards and her belt are adorned with the Inquisitorial Rosette to signify her status within the Inquisition. Her eyes are a fierce green, and she normally wears purple eyeliner to accentuate their vivid color.

Personality: Seraphim is generally pleasant to be around. While she isn’t the picture of optimism or cheerful, it is rare to hear any negativity coming from the Inquisitor. Sera, unlike many Inquisitors, has a remarkable sense of humor and actually likes to laugh. Unbeknownst to all but her team, the Inquisitor also enjoys playing practical jokes on people, usually at the worst possible times. 

Background: Seraphim was raised in the Schola Progenium after her parents were killed while serving in an Imperial Guard unit that was wiped out by one of the Tyranid splinter fleets. Sera was, at first, pointed toward the Adepta Sororitas after graduating from her schooling. This, however, was not to be her fate, little did she know at the time. The transport that was supposed to take her to the Adepta Sororitas Order was captured by renegades attempting to escape the Inquisition. Sera and a handful of passengers managed to not only evade capture but also managed to kill several of the renegades before the forces of the Inquisition managed to overtake the ship and capture the remaining fugitives. Because of her actions, the girl was taken into the retinue of the Lord Inquisitor who had been apart of the capture team. In the years to follow, Seraphim was given a rather unique education that led to her rather unorthodox view of how to carry out the Emperor’s Will, and whom she would carry it out with.

Belongings: Seraphim carries her Inquisitorial Rosette where ever she goes, though normally it is hidden among her clothing as she wears plenty of other symbols to announce her status. She also carries with her an expended bolter round, the first round she’d ever fired to kill a heretic. 

Weapons: Inferno Pistol (Mars Pattern), Power Sword (Rapier), various grenades, and anything else that she happens to pick up and like using.

Team Specialty: Leader


Sniper Character Reserved for Lord Ramo

Name: Alexander Lusrov

Age: 37

Apperance: Alexander is a tall lithe man with muscles running over his body. His two most distinguishing features are his long jet black hair that runs down his back and the terrible scar that runs across his face, blinding his left eye and twisting his face into a strange constant smile. He wears simple leather clothes and a camoflaged cloak to cover his body.

Personality: Alexander is a cold man who takes no nonsense from anyone. He has been known to shoot people who mention his scar or make fun of him in any other way. Although cold Alexander is an extremly valuable freind to have in a battle. He will never abandon a freind and will protect others with his life.

Background: Alexander was brought up in the mountains of Lervoc, a brutal and inhospitable place. At a young age Alexander displayed a good eye and good shot. He was quickly recruited by the local Imperial Gaurd garrison and put under the command of one of the finest gunsmen in the Imperium, Seargent Empes. Alexander grew quickly and was trained constantly by Empes. before long he could hit a can at 400 metres and reload in less than a second. He was an expert with all of the weapons that the Imperium had, incuding some salvaged alien technology. But soon war arrived and Alexander was thrust into the Lercov 3rd Rregiment. But against an enemy such as Chaos there is little hope. In one final attempt at saving the planet the two forces met on a plain and fought each other to the death. Alexander watched in horror as Empes was caught by a greter demon and torn to peices. Alexander then snapped. He charged roaring at the demon and fired a lasgun round into its shoulder. The enraged demon turned and cut Alexanders face with his sword. Ignoring the blood pouring from his ruined eye Alexander lifted up an abandoned Plasma gun and fired three timed into the deomons face. Nothing was left of the demns head as it fell to the ground. Alexander then fled the feild of battle and escaped the planet vis a civialion evacuation ship. He was picked up by the 40k squad on a remote planet.

Belongings: Alexander carries only a lock of Empes' hair to remind him of his tutor.

Weapons: Alexander is prone to use the best weapon he can find but he typically carries a master-crafted storm bolter that was forged by the best techmarines of the Imperium. He also carries a chainsword for use when the enemies close in.

Team Specialty: Small Arms Specialist

Name: Fio’La Fal’shia Kais (otherwise known as Fi to everyone, despite being male)

Age: A score and two years.

Appearance: He is always seen wearing mucky, grease and oil covered overalls. His black, cropped hair is kept in line by scalp rings in the traditional Tau fashion. On his back, built into his overalls is what looks like padding, but actually generates a protective force field. His grey overalls are obviously much loved and his hands are either full of vehicle controls or bits of metal. He is shorter than most of the crew, coming in a few inches below the servitors. His skin is a deep brown colour envied by those humans and their obsession with “tan”.

Personality: Fi is absurdly cheery even in the darkest of situations, a detail much resented by his more serious comrades when they are knee deep in bodies and fighting for their lives. It is well known that he enjoy practical jokes and takes particular delight in pulling a successful prank on Sera.

Background: Fi was working at a secret Earth Caste research centre when a Chaos fleet pulled out of the Warp and attacked them. The small team of defenders was swiftly overwhelmed buying time for the engineers to escape, but Hydra Flak Tanks tanks took several shuttles down. Fi was in one of the hit shuttles and of his shuttle the only one to survive. For several days he roamed the wilderness untile he sighted the 40k Team’s shuttle making planetfall. He journeyed until he saw them skirmishing with a group of cultists on a hillside. He crept around the outside to the Hydra Flak tank firing at the IG reinforcements from below the hill, overwhelmed the crew, and took it for his own. The surprised cultists were torn apart as the Hydra levelled its guns at them and opened fire. The curious team scrambled to investigate to find a battered tau crawling out of the hatch. Fi.

Belongings: Fi has very few belongings that he doesn’t leave in his room on the ship. His pride and joy, Deathrain, is an exception. Despite being a large ship any mission Sera lets him he takes it with him. After all, when Tau and human tech are combined with impressive arms and the limitless budget of the Inquisition it tends to have an impact. Deathrain was built from scratch from cobbled parts, but nobody could tell just by looking at the gunship. Although not quite a possession, the three Grots Snotroc, Snotrag and Snotrokkit may as well be one, as a salvo from Deathrain killed their cruel runtherd and the Gretchin have stuck like glue to him ever since, acting as a “Repair Krew” (although their repairing often involves hitting it very hard or connecting random wires). A ceremonial knife hangs on his belt.


Weapons: Deathrain (2x 3x Autocannon broadsides with built in makerlights (shredder pattern), 1x Chin mounted Railgun), a Pulse Pistol (retrofitted for MOAR SHOOTY), and a plasma cutter. The Grots each have a Pulse Pistol (retrofitted for MOAR DAKKA) and stabby knives.

Team Speciality: Vehicle Specialist (if it moves, Fi wants it)


Name: Drake Stormclaw

Age: 27

Appearance: Drake stands at 5'10", his lean and somewhat unimposing figure belies a subtle strength and agility. Lean, wiry muscles lie concealed beneath slightly tanned skin and Imperial combat fatigues. Thick, dark brown hair frames his face in messy, unkempt spikes occasionally concealing his unnervingly sharp, yellow eyes from view. For preference Drake usually wears combat fatigues and a mesh combat cloak (a trophy he lifted off of a defeated Eldar warrior after a particularly vicious battle), but will don a set of light carapace armour underneath the cloak if expecting open or heavy combat on a mission. His more visible weapons include a large round combat shield slung across his back and a sawn-off shotgun in a quick-release holster on his right leg.

Personality: Drake is very much a rough-and-ready man of action. He finds it difficult to relax and do nothing, he feels he must always be active, 'up and doing' as he calls it. Free time is spent training, sparring with others or just generally running about seeing what others are doing. Once an exception amongst his fellows, he relishes the companionship of others just as, if not more, skilled than he. Drake is loyal and friendly to those whom he believes deserve it, and to none more so than Inquisitor Sera who once saved his life.

Background: Feral-born Drake spent his early years merely surviving in the wilds of Icarus IV. As the 'runt' of the family, he learned quickly that he had to prove himself better than others if he wanted to live long enough to get off of the hellhole he called a home-world. Whilst his peers fought with a savagery and brutal strength that overwhelmed their opponents and prey, Drake had to be quick and he had to be skilled. To that end he trained, morning, noon and night, watching and emulating the world-weary and experienced elders of the tribe as they instructed their student warriors and trainee hunters.

By age seven he was skilled enough to hold his own against the brawling alpha-wanna-be's that ran roughshod over his age-group. By age nine his prowess with a short-blade was whispered of in fear and jealousy amongst his peers. By age twelve, when most of his generation would begin what passed for formal instruction amongst the tribe, he was already as proficient as most adults when it came to combat skills, all he lacked was the strength, speed and reach that would come with age. When the Guard recruiters came to the Stormclaw tribe, Drake was amongst their first chosen as part of the Emperor's 'tithe'.

When inspected formally on the Aurora Falcon, his Guard Company's Battle Cruiser, Drake's close combat competence was deemed 'promising, for a man-beast' by his staff-sergeant and taken to the company quartermaster for refinement and more extensive close quarters training. After several months as the company toured the sector on a 'recruitment run', Drake's seemingly favoured position became a sore spot to many of his colleagues. It came to a head when Drake was framed for the brutal murder of a fellow guardsmen almost a year after he joined the company.

Fortunately he was saved when the matter drew the interest of an Inquisitor. Seraphim 'Sera' Typhus stepped in at, what felt to Drake like, the last moment, earning her his unswerving loyalty. When she offered him a place on her 'team' he agreed readily and without thought. He has accompanied her ever since.

Belongings: Drake carries little in the form of mementos, believing anything you couldn't use to be impractical and 'a waste of energy spent carting it about'. He does have one or two trophies from past battles, however; his mesh cloak being the most obvious, but also a bone necklace made from the remains of his first kill as a hunter.

Weapons: Ruyi Staff*, combat knife, compact (sawn-off) shotgun and a round shield.

*Stormclaw legend tells of an ancient warrior who wielded a magic weapon, a mystical staff that would grow or shrink, thin or thicken at the warriors command. In homage to who they believe to be their ancient ancestor, Stormclaw warriors hunt and battle mainly with pole-weapons as well as the more readily available knives. Most common choices for weapons tend to be the short-spear and shield combination. When given free reign to request a customised weapon, Drake asked if it would be possible to have a telescopic staff created in honour of the stories he learned as a boy. Inquisitor Sera presented him with the Ruyi, or 'Ideal', Staff a month later. The staff is typically the size of a cudgel, but can extend pneumatically to almost eight feet at maximum and is tipped with an extendable knife-blade for stabbing or slashing.

Role: Close Combat Specialist


Heavy Weapons Specialist reserved for The Brass Lord

Name: Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Age: 23

Appearance: 5ft. 11inchs tall , short cropped blond hair, pure black carapace armor.

Personality: Spiltpaw likes to keep to himself and plan ahead to do what he does best (infiltrate), he socialises when/if needed.

Background: Spiltpaw when he was younger he had a best friend, they both loved working for their commanders and infiltrating buildings, camps etc, finding out more information. They were the best at what they did till one day, his best friend did something stupid. He turned on his own commander. The commander found out thanks to some mini cameras he had hidden in the room, because of this the commander made a mockery of Spiltpaw's friend and in the end he killed spiltpaw's friend. This is the reason why Spiltpaw is in recluse, he misses his friend. Maybe, just maybe someone can open him up and become a new friend for him.

Inquisitor Seraphim (or Sera) found Spiltpaw on a lone and desolate planet, inhabited by kind nomads and devilous Chaos warriors. As Sera was landing her ship and disembarked, obviously to hunt down the Chaos warriors who landed there to destroy the nomads. As Sera and her crew were nearing the Chaos Lord and his "honour" guard (if there is ever such a thing for chaos), they saw a lone person, Spiltpaw, they watched as he snuck up behind the chaos lord and cut his throat! The guard the chaos lord had noticed there commander was dead, they turned on Spiltpaw and closed in. That's when Sera and her team attacked saving Spiltpaw from a horrible death. Not long after Sera asked Spiltpaw whether he would like to join her crew and hunt down the filthy Chaos. Spiltpaw had accepted, having nothing better to do with his life since his friend died, so he thought it might cheer him up.

Belongings: Only two belongings. A picture of Spiltpaw and his friends arms round eachothers shoulders, grinning widely at the photographer. The engraved dagger that his friend owned.

Weapons: Two daggers (specially designed for infiltrators), and a bolt pistol

Team Specialty: Infiltration Specialist

Name : Athuir

Age : 326

Appearance : 6ft. 9 inches tall , long black hair , dark green eyes , skin tight camouflage Armour, well etched muscles after years of training on hostile planets.

personality : Athuir never says much but when he does its usually worth listening to as its probably going to save your life.....

background : the first memory that Athuir can remember is running across his brother room on the craft world Alatioc, the second is holding his brother in his arms as he was bleeding out on the floor of a chaos infected craft world and not being able to do anything about it and his brothers last request being that Athuir take his brothers dire sword with him what ever path he chose to follow for the next 200 years Athuir spent healing anyone in recently fought battles whether it be in the mind or body he is still to this day driven mad by his brothers death and has dedicated his life to helping anyone he can.

Sera found him after a massacre of Innocent's on an agricultural world and thought that he could be of use so asked him to join her company he agreed if only to help more people until he felt that he had made his brother proud.

belongings : his brothers dire sword which he would never use unless in utmost need, a highly advanced medical kit

weapons : 2 wrist mounted shuriken pistols and a combat knife

team specialty : medic

Names: Opal (Jackinator) and Haston (Santaire) Vire

Age: 60

Appearance: The Vires are twins, though not identical in any way. Opal’s hair has faded and aged to a silvery grey, Haston wears his dark hair close cropped, though Opal’s is long, framing a soft, trustworthy face with the high, defined cheekbones shared by them both. Haston is tall and thin, with a sharp, aquiline face and clad in a form fitting black body glove, this is adorned by a simple leather belt with two holsters mounted on it. Opal is less combative, wearing long, soft white robes. Her eyes are covered by a soft red strip of fine silk, should she remove them it would reveal a pair of milky white orbs, completely blind. Haston’s eyes are grey, and were one of the few physical features he shared with his sister, though his have hardened through years of hardship and war. Despite their age, both look younger, thanks to juvenat treatments, Haston looks mid twenties, and Opal marginally older, though her face is more lined and her movements appear more frail than his.

Personality: As they are different in appearance, so too are they different in thought. Haston’s personality suits his appearance. He is harsh, unforgiving and uncaring towards all but his sister, protecting her, almost obsessively since the day they were born. Opal, much to Haston’s frustration, does her best to help everyone, she is kind and gentle, constantly taking in strays when she gets the chance, much to his chagrin.

Background: The Vires never knew their parents, they were discovered on the step of a Scholam orphanage in Hive Primary, Thierra Alpha. They were barely days old, and had been abandoned in a basket for the tutors to discover in the morning. They took them in, doing their best to raise the two orphans within the Scholams struggling budget. Haston was not an easy child, while Opal was always quiet and obedient, Haston was the one who always got into trouble, always getting into fights.

He looked after Opal, making sure the other children never bullied her, and if they did, they certainly didn’t for long, resulting in many beatings for the young rebel. But Primary was not a peaceful place, gang warfare was rife, and forced recruitment and slavery even more so, especially among the higher echelons of the criminal underworld. It was during one of Haston’s many spells in the Scholams solitary area that Opal was ‘recruited’ for one such job. Unlike many such institutions the tutors of the Scholam genuinely believed they were doing their best by the children, thinking she was employed to be a maid in the house of an upper city merchant.

Haston was furious, fighting to escape the Scholam to go after his sister. The tutors were forced to confine him again until he was calm and sensible enough to visit her. Two days later he was allowed out, and wasted no time in sneaking out of the Scholam to visit the merchant’s house Opal was employed at. She wasn’t there; the merchant had no idea what he was talking about and slammed the door in his face. It took him a week, an astonishing amount of time in a hive city, perhaps that was the first clue as to the twins’ true nature, but eventually he found her. It was a filthy, desperate dive, guarded by filthy, hard faced men. Needless to say, they would have killed him, then, seeing the condition his sister was in, seeing what they planned, something snapped inside him. He crushed the men easily, and impaled the owner with the blade of a meat knife, without touching any of them.

He took back his sister, but she was not unharmed, her eyes, were a milky white, she’d gone blind. In his fury he began to tear down the dive, ripping it apart in his rage, but a massive psychic event like that would not go unnoticed and it was barely minutes before a team from the Inquisition arrived. Haston turned on them too, but Opal put her hand on his arm, _No, leave them, they can help us[I/]. She hadn’t spoken, but he’d heard her. He left the Inquisitorial team, and they were soon clamped with dampers and returned to the fortress, it was there that they met Inquisitor Seraphim Typhus.

Belongings: Neither of the twins are particularly sentimental, but Opal is rarely without a simple silver Aquila on a chain.

Weapons: Haston carries a matched pair of laspistols with carved ivory handles, a gift from his sister, and keeps a dozen kineblades concealed in various places around his person. Opal has a single, finely crafted marksman’s autopistol that she rarely, if ever uses, but usually keeps hidden somewhere among her robes.

Team Specialisation: Psykers

Psychic abilities: Haston is a powerful telekine, with the ability to crush humans with but a thought.
Opal is a telepath of awesome power, able to sort through peoples thoughts like a book and even overpower the weak willed. She also has extremely minor telekinetic abilities, enough, when combined with her telepathy, to replace her lost sight and even lift small objects._


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Would this RP be suitable for me as it is my first? If so, say hello to your T'au vehicle specialist - i will write the character profile when i am not so pressed for time today.:grin:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, you're more than welcome to join. No experience necessary.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I reserve a close combat specialist? Will try to post a bio later on tonight if possible.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Sure, the slot is yours.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Could you reserve Vehicle Specialist for me please? I will get Fio’La Fal’shia Kais (Fi)'s bio up ASAP

Thanks


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

It already is, I'm just not home to change it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Will there be only four slots? thats the impression I'm getting.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Name: Spiltpaw the Deceiver (it's my main name, this is also my second rpg so sorry for lack of experience)

Age: 23

Appearance: 5ft. 11inchs tall , short cropped blond hair, pure black carapace armor.

Personality: Spiltpaw likes to keep to himself and plan ahead to do what he does best (infiltrate), he socialises when/if needed.

Background: Spiltpaw when he was younger he had a best friend, they both loved working for their commanders and infiltrating buildings, camps etc, finding out more information. They were the best at what they did till one day, his best friend did something stupid. He turned on his own commander. The commander found out thanks to some mini cameras he had hidden in the room, because of this the commander made a mockery of Spiltpaw's friend and in the end he killed spiltpaw's friend. This is the reason why Spiltpaw is in recluse, he misses his friend. Maybe, just maybe someone can open him up and become a new friend for him.

Inquisitor Seraphim (or Sera) found Spiltpaw on a lone and desolate planet, inhabited by kind nomads and devilous Chaos warriors. As Sera was landing her ship and disembarked, obviously to hunt down the Chaos warriors who landed there to destroy the nomads. As Sera and her crew were nearing the Chaos Lord and his "honour" guard (if there is ever such a thing for chaos), they saw a lone person, Spiltpaw, they watched as he snuck up behind the chaos lord and cut his throat! The guard the chaos lord had noticed there commander was dead, they turned on Spiltpaw and closed in. That's when Sera and her team attacked saving Spiltpaw from a horrible death. Not long after Sera asked Spiltpaw whether he would like to join her crew and hunt down the filthy Chaos. Spiltpaw had accepted, having nothing better to do with his life since his friend died, so he thought it might cheer him up.

Belongings: Only two belongings. A picture of Spiltpaw and his friends arms round eachothers shoulders, grinning widely at the photographer. The engraved dagger that his friend owned.

Weapons: Two daggers (specially designed for infiltrators), and a bolt pistol

Team Specialty: Infiltration Specialist

*EDIT* because someone ranted about this, it was my mistake i thought we were all astartes *EDIT*


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Can i post in as a mysterious close combat guy??


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I prefer to know the details, so PM me your idea and we can deal.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

On second thought i will just make a shooty gut as there looks like there is going to be a close combat guy already. Up in round an hour probs. Maybe less


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I am thinking of posting up a character but this is just a query about Spiltpaw's character.

Space marines are not 9 feet tall, just see 'The Varangian Third' if you want the details of an argument about this.

Also an astartes in power armour is the infiltrator. Is this just me or does that seem kinda ridiculous especially considering it clearly states in the codex and most books out there that full astartes are not very sneaky. Wearing heavy armour tends to make you obvious, seven foot tall and wearing heavy armour is like sticking a sign above your head saying 'I am a space marine' and if you are trying to be sneaky its like sticking a sign up saying 'I am a space marine but I am sneaking so you can't see me'. Its not going to work very well unless your idea of sneaky is to blow the door down. And if he's a scout he can't even be seven foot tall because Astartes only look that tall because of the huge armour they wear.

Rant over


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I will get with him later. Believe me Santaire, it did not slip my notice.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Alexander Lusrov

Age: 37

Apperance: Alexander is a tall lithe man with muscles running over his body. His two most distinguishing features are his long jet black hair that runs down his back and the terrible scar that runs across his face, blinding his left eye and twisting his face into a strange constant smile. He wears simple leather clothes and a camoflaged cloak to cover his body.

Personality: Alexander is a cold man who takes no nonsense from anyone. He has been known to shoot people who mention his scar or make fun of him in any other way. Although cold Alexander is an extremly valuable freind to have in a battle. He will never abandon a freind and will protect others with his life.

Background: Alexander was brought up in the mountains of Lervoc, a brutal and inhospitable place. At a young age Alexander displayed a good eye and good shot. He was quickly recruited by the local Imperial Gaurd garrison and put under the command of one of the finest gunsmen in the Imperium, Seargent Empes. Alexander grew quickly and was trained constantly by Empes. before long he could hit a can at 400 metres and reload in less than a second. He was an expert with all of the weapons that the Imperium had, incuding some salvaged alien technology. But soon war arrived and Alexander was thrust into the Lercov 3rd Rregiment. But against an enemy such as Chaos there is little hope. In one final attempt at saving the planet the two forces met on a plain and fought each other to the death. Alexander watched in horror as Empes was caught by a greter demon and torn to peices. Alexander then snapped. He charged roaring at the demon and fired a lasgun round into its shoulder. The enraged demon turned and cut Alexanders face with his sword. Ignoring the blood pouring from his ruined eye Alexander lifted up an abandoned Plasma gun and fired three timed into the deomons face. Nothing was left of the demns head as it fell to the ground. Alexander then fled the feild of battle and escaped the planet vis a civialion evacuation ship. He was picked up by the 40k squad on a remote planet.

Belongings: Alexander carries only a lock of Empes' hair to remind him of his tutor.

Weapons: Alexander is prone to use the best weapon he can find but he typically carries a master-crafted storm bolter that was forged by the best techmarines of the Imperium. He also carries a chainsword for use when the enemys close in.

How is that????


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, just realised how much of a prick I sounded then. Didn't mean to sound like one just wrote down what I thought without paying attention to what I was actually writing


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

It doesnt matter mate  I'm open to all critism as im new to this RPGing and Warhammer 40k


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Name: Fio’La Fal’shia Kais (otherwise known as Fi to everyone, despite being male) 

Age: A score and two years.

Appearance: He is always seen wearing mucky, grease and oil covered overalls. His black, cropped hair is kept in line by scalp rings in the traditional Tau fashion. On his back, built into his overalls is what looks like padding, but actually generates a protective force field. His grey overalls are obviously much loved and his hands are either full of vehicle controls or bits of metal. He is shorter than most of the crew, coming in a few inches below the servitors. His skin is a deep brown colour envied by those humans and their obsession with “tan”.

Personality: Fi is absurdly cheery even in the darkest of situations, a detail much resented by his more serious comrades when they are knee deep in bodies and fighting for their lives. It is well known that he enjoy practical jokes and takes particular delight in pulling a successful prank on Sera.

Background: Fi was working at a secret Earth Caste research centre when a Chaos fleet pulled out of the Warp and attacked them. The small team of defenders was swiftly overwhelmed buying time for the engineers to escape, but Hydra Flak Tanks tanks took several shuttles down. Fi was in one of the hit shuttles and of his shuttle the only one to survive. For several days he roamed the wilderness untile he sighted the 40k Team’s shuttle making planetfall. He journeyed until he saw them skirmishing with a group of cultists on a hillside. He crept around the outside to the Hydra Flak tank firing at the IG reinforcements from below the hill, overwhelmed the crew, and took it for his own. The surprised cultists were torn apart as the Hydra levelled its guns at them and opened fire. The curious team scrambled to investigate to find a battered tau crawling out of the hatch. Fi.

Belongings: Fi has very few belongings that he doesn’t leave in his room on the ship. His pride and joy, Deathrain, is an exception. Despite being a large ship any mission Sera lets him he takes it with him. After all, when Tau and human tech are combined with impressive arms and the limitless budget of the Inquisition it tends to have an impact. Deathrain was built from scratch from cobbled parts, but nobody could tell just by looking at the gunship. Although not quite a possession, the three Grots Snotroc, Snotrag and Snotrokkit may as well be one, as a salvo from Deathrain killed their cruel runtherd and the Gretchin have stuck like glue to him ever since, acting as a “Repair Krew” (although their repairing often involves hitting it very hard or connecting random wires). A ceremonial knife hangs on his belt.


Weapons: Deathrain (2x 3x Autocannon broadsides with built in makerlights (shredder pattern), 1x Chin mounted Railgun), a Pulse Pistol (retrofitted for MOAR SHOOTY), and a plasma cutter. The Grots each have a Pulse Pistol (retrofitted for MOAR DAKKA) and stabby knives.

Team Speciality: Vehicle Specialist (if it moves, Fi wants it)

That good enough?
P.S. Deathrain doesn't have to come too. Just make sure Fi gets told


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Name: Drake Stormclaw

Age: 27

Appearance: Drake stands at 5'10", his lean and somewhat unimposing figure belies a subtle strength and agility. Lean, wiry muscles lie concealed beneath slightly tanned skin and Imperial combat fatigues. Thick, dark brown hair frames his face in messy, unkempt spikes occasionally concealing his unnervingly sharp, yellow eyes from view. For preference Drake usually wears combat fatigues and a mesh combat cloak (a trophy he lifted off of a defeated Eldar warrior after a particularly vicious battle), but will don a set of light carapace armour underneath the cloak if expecting open or heavy combat on a mission. His more visible weapons include a large round combat shield slung across his back and a sawn-off shotgun in a quick-release holster on his right leg.

Personality: Drake is very much a rough-and-ready man of action. He finds it difficult to relax and do nothing, he feels he must always be active, 'up and doing' as he calls it. Free time is spent training, sparring with others or just generally running about seeing what others are doing. Once an exception amongst his fellows, he relishes the companionship of others just as, if not more, skilled than he. Drake is loyal and friendly to those whom he believes deserve it, and to none more so than Inquisitor Sera who once saved his life.

Background: Feral-born Drake spent his early years merely surviving in the wilds of Icarus IV. As the 'runt' of the family, he learned quickly that he had to prove himself better than others if he wanted to live long enough to get off of the hellhole he called a home-world. Whilst his peers fought with a savagery and brutal strength that overwhelmed their opponents and prey, Drake had to be quick and he had to be skilled. To that end he trained, morning, noon and night, watching and emulating the world-weary and experienced elders of the tribe as they instructed their student warriors and trainee hunters. 
By age seven he was skilled enough to hold his own against the brawling alpha-wanna-be's that ran roughshod over his age-group. By age nine his prowess with a short-blade was whispered of in fear and jealousy amongst his peers. By age twelve, when most of his generation would begin what passed for formal instruction amongst the tribe, he was already as proficient as most adults when it came to combat skills, all he lacked was the strength, speed and reach that would come with age. When the Guard recruiters came to the Stormclaw tribe, Drake was amongst their first chosen as part of the Emperor's 'tithe'.
When inspected formally on the _Aurora Falcon_, his Guard Company's Battle Cruiser, Drake's close combat competence was deemed 'promising, for a man-beast' by his staff-sergeant and taken to the company quartermaster for refinement and more extensive close quarters training. After several months as the company toured the sector on a 'recruitment run', Drake's seemingly favoured position became a sore spot to many of his colleagues. It came to a head when Drake was framed for the brutal murder of a fellow guardsmen almost a year after he joined the company. 
Fortunately he was saved when the matter drew the interest of an Inquisitor. Seraphim 'Sera' Typhus stepped in at, what felt to Drake like, the last moment, earning her his unswerving loyalty. When she offered him a place on her 'team' he agreed readily and without thought. He has accompanied her ever since.

Belongings: Drake carries little in the form of mementos, believing anything you couldn't use to be impractical and 'a waste of energy spent carting it about'. He does have one or two trophies from past battles, however; his mesh cloak being the most obvious, but also a bone necklace made from the remains of his first kill as a hunter.

Weapons: Ruyi Staff*, combat knife, compact (sawn-off) shotgun and a round shield.

*Stormclaw legend tells of an ancient warrior who wielded a magic weapon, a mystical staff that would grow or shrink, thin or thicken at the warriors command. In homage to who they believe to be their ancient ancestor, Stormclaw warriors hunt and battle mainly with pole-weapons as well as the more readily available knives. Most common choices for weapons tend to be the short-spear and shield combination. When given free reign to request a customised weapon, Drake asked if it would be possible to have a telescopic staff created in honour of the stories he learned as a boy. Inquisitor Sera presented him with the Ruyi, or 'Ideal', Staff a month later. The staff is typically the size of a cudgel, but can extend pneumatically to almost eight feet at maximum and is tipped with an extendable knife-blade for stabbing or slashing.

Role: Close Combat Specialist


Right, tell me what you think of that. Too much? Not enough? Any inconsistencies I might have missed? Let me know and I'll change what needs changing.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dangit, this looks really, really, _REALLY_ fun, and I would love to make a Kroot for this.

But I may have my fingers in too many RP pies at the moment, I can't decide if I shuld join or not!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Will there be only four slots? thats the impression I'm getting.


Sorry I didn't see this sooner. There is room for as many as we have interested people as long as we don't have more than two people doing the same job. If you do end up picking something that someone else is doing, I do ask that you try to work with each other as "partners" when your skills are needed.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you reserve heavy weapons for me?


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Got you on the list, Brass Lord.

As a general note, there's a few more characters in the works that will probably be done in the next few days. Given that, I'm going to start getting the action thread written up. Once it is posted, the game will start. I will probably update it afterward once everyone gets their first post in and then as appropriate from thereafter.


----------



## kfish153 (Apr 27, 2012)

Name : Athuir

Age : 326

Appearance : 6ft. 9 inches tall , long black hair , dark green eyes , skin tight camouflage Armour, well etched muscles after years of training on hostile planets.

personality : Athuir never says much but when he does its usually worth listening to as its probably going to save your life..... 

background : the first memory that Athuir can remember is running across his brother room on the craft world Alatioc, the second is holding his brother in his arms as he was bleeding out on the floor of a chaos infected craft world and not being able to do anything about it and his brothers last request being that Athuir take his brothers dire sword with him what ever path he chose to follow for the next 200 years Athuir spent healing anyone in recently fought battles whether it be in the mind or body he is still to this day driven mad by his brothers death and has dedicated his life to helping anyone he can. 

Sera found him after a massacre of Innocent's on an agricultural world and thought that he could be of use so asked him to join her company he agreed if only to help more people until he felt that he had made his brother proud.

belongings : his brothers dire sword which he would never use unless in utmost need, a highly advanced medical kit 

weapons : 2 wrist mounted shuriken pistols and a combat knife

team specialty : medic


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, I don't quite get how this works. I do something like this at school, just talking through scenarios with my friends and letting them choose their own actions etc. But I struggle to see how it would work online. could someone explain because I love these things and would really enjoy trying.
I am probably missing something really, really obvious here, so please accept my apologies.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

People take turns writing for their character, and add to the story bit by bit. It's not too complicated once you start playing. If you want try, you are welcome to.


----------



## kfish153 (Apr 27, 2012)

just wondering if i did my character right cus this is kinda my first try :/


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Kfish you forgot to say what team specialist you are. Sorry if i spoke out of turn btw jonileth just now


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i think kfish is a medic


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

That's true


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm really only waiting on Lord Ramo's bio, which I'm not in a dire hurry to wait for given that he is a fairly busy chap. I'm going to get the action thread started here in a few. Look for it!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

few what??


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Hours at the most unless I burn through it without wifely interruptions.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Jackinator and Santaire*

Names: Opal (Jackinator) and Haston (Santaire) Vire

Age: 60

Appearance: The Vires are twins, though not identical in any way. Opal’s hair has faded and aged to a silvery grey, Haston wears his dark hair close cropped, though Opal’s is long, framing a soft, trustworthy face with the high, defined cheekbones shared by them both. Haston is tall and thin, with a sharp, aquiline face and clad in a form fitting black body glove, this is adorned by a simple leather belt with two holsters mounted on it. Opal is less combative, wearing long, soft white robes. Her eyes are covered by a soft red strip of fine silk, should she remove them it would reveal a pair of milky white orbs, completely blind. Haston’s eyes are grey, and were one of the few physical features he shared with his sister, though his have hardened through years of hardship and war. Despite their age, both look younger, thanks to juvenat treatments, Haston looks mid twenties, and Opal marginally older, though her face is more lined and her movements appear more frail than his.

Personality: As they are different in appearance, so too are they different in thought. Haston’s personality suits his appearance. He is harsh, unforgiving and uncaring towards all but his sister, protecting her, almost obsessively since the day they were born. Opal, much to Haston’s frustration, does her best to help everyone, she is kind and gentle, constantly taking in strays when she gets the chance, much to his chagrin.

Background: The Vires never knew their parents, they were discovered on the step of a Scholam orphanage in Hive Primary, Thierra Alpha. They were barely days old, and had been abandoned in a basket for the tutors to discover in the morning. They took them in, doing their best to raise the two orphans within the Scholams struggling budget. Haston was not an easy child, while Opal was always quiet and obedient, Haston was the one who always got into trouble, always getting into fights.

He looked after Opal, making sure the other children never bullied her, and if they did, they certainly didn’t for long, resulting in many beatings for the young rebel. But Primary was not a peaceful place, gang warfare was rife, and forced recruitment and slavery even more so, especially among the higher echelons of the criminal underworld. It was during one of Haston’s many spells in the Scholams solitary area that Opal was ‘recruited’ for one such job. Unlike many such institutions the tutors of the Scholam genuinely believed they were doing their best by the children, thinking she was employed to be a maid in the house of an upper city merchant.

Haston was furious, fighting to escape the Scholam to go after his sister. The tutors were forced to confine him again until he was calm and sensible enough to visit her. Two days later he was allowed out, and wasted no time in sneaking out of the Scholam to visit the merchant’s house Opal was employed at. She wasn’t there; the merchant had no idea what he was talking about and slammed the door in his face. It took him a week, an astonishing amount of time in a hive city, perhaps that was the first clue as to the twins’ true nature, but eventually he found her. It was a filthy, desperate dive, guarded by filthy, hard faced men. Needless to say, they would have killed him, then, seeing the condition his sister was in, seeing what they planned, something snapped inside him. He crushed the men easily, and impaled the owner with the blade of a meat knife, without touching any of them.

He took back his sister, but she was not unharmed, her eyes, were a milky white, she’d gone blind. In his fury he began to tear down the dive, ripping it apart in his rage, but a massive psychic event like that would not go unnoticed and it was barely minutes before a team from the Inquisition arrived. Haston turned on them too, but Opal put her hand on his arm, _No, leave them_. She hadn’t spoken, but he’d heard her. He left the Inquisitorial team, and they were soon clamped with dampers and returned to the fortress, it was there that they met Inquisitor Seraphim Typhus.

Belongings: Neither of the twins are particularly sentimental, but Opal is rarely without a simple silver Aquila on a chain.

Weapons: Haston carries a matched pair of laspistols with carved ivory handles, a gift from his sister, and keeps a dozen kineblades concealed in various places around his person. Opal has a single, finely crafted marksman’s autopistol that she rarely, if ever uses, but usually keeps hidden somewhere among her robes.

Team Specialisation: Psykers

Psychic abilities: Haston is a powerful telekine, with the ability to kill humans with but a thought.
Opal is a telepath of awesome power, able to sort through peoples thoughts like a book and even overpower the weak willed. She also has extremely minor telekinetic abilities, enough, when combined with her telepathy, to replace her lost sight.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Am I too late to join?


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I am sorry i have not yet post character... too much in real life to do. i will post soon, a certain someone who'll be recongized for being an obvious rip of a certain character from a certain series

"I'll be back"


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

@Flash: Until the team leaves "Pity the Fool" in the action thread, you still have time to apply.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

My character will be up soon jonileth sorry for the delay


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

No worries, Ramo, there's still a few stragglers.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Name: Arnie Strong

Age: 26

Appearance: Arnie is 6'0, very muscular in what parts of his body aren't nercodermis. His hair is brown, cut short, and his human eye are a steely grey. The most distinctive part of Arnie is that parts of his body are necrodermis. His arms and hands, one of his legs, and half of his face are made of necrodermis. However, he often conceals this by wearing a mask that fits over his necrodermis face, concealing his glowing green eye. Everything else is easily hid under his clothing (namely the leather jacket). Arnie is often seen wearing sunglasses. 

Personality: Arnie is quiet, but loyal. However, owing to him being a Pariah and also being partially metal, he isn't very emotional, tending to be cool and calm more than emotional.

Background: Arnie was captured by Necrons and was almost transformed into a Pariah when he was only 18. However something unknown stopped the transformation process, leaving him in his current state. Arnie managed to escape the Necrons and he wandered the Imperium an outcast until he attempted to hitch a ride on Pity The Fool 2 years ago, when he was found and detained. Arnie was offered a simple choice: Death or join the team. He choose to join the team.
.
Belongings: A 2-inch long cylinder that helps dampen his Pariah gene's effect on Psykers.

Weapons: Likes using Heavy Melta and Rocket Launcher, but if its considered a heavy weapon, he can probably use it. Also always carries stolen Necron Warscythe. 

Team Specialty: Heavy Weapon Specialist

Other: Extent of his anti-psyker power is unknown, but known to be fairly powerful.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The Terminator.

Most people would know what a pariah is, there's no need to tell us again. Also Pariahs aren't emotionless, they just tend to conceal them better.

Also you'd need a limiter so that my and Jackinator's characters can actually use their powers


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I can see what you're saying Santaire, but I honestly don't know what a pariah is. I'm new to the warhammer 40k area (fantasy i know a bit more about) and the only army i really know anything about are the Chaos Space Marine. So if anyone could tell me what a Pariah is I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Name: Takar Lernov

Age: 30

Apperance: Human, Curly brown hair, blue eyes, 6'4", athletic, abnormally large hands.

Personality: Quietly crazy, speaks all the time, makes bad jokes, loyal.

Background: Raised as an orphan for as long as he can remember, when he was 18 he was mugged in the street, which made him determined never to be on the weak side again. Trained himself to his athletic peak, read all the tactics books he could find, learn't to use two large curved backhanded hunting blades and became a mercenary. Came to the attention of the inquisitor when he was hired by the Imperial Guard and baiscly told the 3rd Regiment how to take Lervoc where they were loosing badly against the forces of Chaos, this peaked Inquisitor Seraphim's interest, and requested he joined the team as frontline and planning Tactician 2 days before departure on the current mission. 

Belongings: Custom made Armour and helmet.

Weapons: two one foot curved hunting blades, a plasma gun and his Tactical brilliance

Team Specialty: Tactician??? (Please?)


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

@Splitpaw: Pariahs are humans who have a gene that makes it so that psykers have trouble using their powers. Sometimes they are captured by Necrons and given necrodermis bodies. The gene is very rare, though, and they are a bit more vulnerable to weapons fire (they still have organs in there, and normal Necrons don't.) than a normal Necron. 

@Santaire: Good job. And also your right. I forget we had Psykers........ and that might be a problem...... its a quick fix though.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for info The Brass Lord


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

your welcome Splitpaw. Necrons are my specialty.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pariah's are a bit more than that however; it merely depends on what kind you are speaking of.

A human pariah, also known as a blank or untouchable, is an individual who exhibits a negative effect on the warp. Creatures of the warp cannot 'see' them because they are a void, so to speak, and only the most powerful of warp based powers or abilities can effect them. They are, by and large, psychic dampeners.

Adding to that, a pariah's dampening of the warp can effect an area beyond their own body, though as distance increases the dampening decreases. When it comes to psykers in 40k, pariah's are their exact opposite (and can actually be used as a weapon against psykers.)

Like psykers there are different levels of pariah, and more on that can be found in the assignment.


But for a quicker idea, imagine a crowd several hundred in number and each holding a candle. Of those hundreds, some instead have larger flames, and four or five others have no candle at all. In fact, the candles around those four or five are dimmer or completely out.

The candles are regular humans, all who exhibit the barest hint of psychic potential, larger flames are psykers or people with something close to it, and those without are blanks with their 'pariah' effect dimming or hiding the light of others.


On an important note, pariah's make other people around them uncomfortable (as normal people are slightly psychic) and are outright painful for true psykers. (And in the case of powerful pariah's, deadly.)


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I would say rather than being a true pariah, have him simply be a blank. This way even though our own psykers can't influence him, he can still function in the team without hurting other players. Otherwise, we can simply remove the concept entirely and attribute it to his conversion as to why he is a static emotional, something akin to a Servitor but with 50% less glitching.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind that pariah, blank, and untouchable are simply alternate names for the same thing. (Similar to how normal people might be reffered to as blunts or blind when described by psykers.)

There are devices known as limiters, which, as their name partly implies, limits the area of effect of their ability. This would actually allow for people and psykers to function around untouchables, though psykers might still exhibit discomfort from their presence. (This can't really be helped though, a pariah robs a psyker of the ability to use the warp, something many grow to rely on.)


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

i did put in his possessions a limiter..... we should be fine. SHOULD be.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the information guys


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll be doing the mission brief post this Sunday. Anyone who hasn't shown up to the Armory yet, you have until then to get that done. Thanks guys!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Me and Jackinator were going to work together on our posts but he's had work and has work today. He wont be able to write a post till after six and might not have the time.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, I got back late and Santaire has gone offline, I apologise if we will be unable to post but we will catch up if you post the update before I'm able tomorrow


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

@Santaire Don't worry about the gretchin 'godmodding'. I enjoyed it. Feel free to dictate what they do, just let me keep the overall power (i.e. don't have them wonder across an entire battlefield). I have some thing special planned for them - something to do with Fi's love of vehicles. PM me if you wish for the 'spoiler'.
@jolineth That is ok, right?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

would be alright if I joined a bit late if so just say if not just say and I will get a bio up soon for you all to judge


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

@tyranno: As long as you get it up before the next major update, I don't see a problem. Otherwise you might have to wait this one out.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

name: imperius rexus (Rexus for short)
age: 34
Apperance: snow white hair and his fangs are larger than a normal space wolves, a black wolf pelt across his back. a scar cutting over his right eye

personality: out of combat he is a generally well intented and a luagh and makes his own alchol that can get a space marine drunk in combat he seems at home but watch out when he goes on a blood rampage

Background: Rexus was a space wolf and was always known for being too rash and headstrong even amoung the wolfs of Leman Russ once he ran out of ammo and charged some kroot going into a blood rage using his teeth and and fist to kill them. This would of given him a wide respect throughout the space wolves but when his squad came over to congragulate him he turned around and sluaghtered them. He was ordered to exile on the wild fenris where he was given a hammer for him to die at his side to show his service.

Instead of dying he survived using all of his training he decided to fight on and prove all those who doubted him wrong. After a week of barly surviving a starving wild wolf pack found the cave he was staying in and made it there shelter. Rexus returned from his hunt with two animals one he would eat the other he would save for an emergency. He discovered the pack and they tried to ward him off but bieng half starved Rexus saw that they were hungry and required some source of food. He laid down the animals carcass and stood back from it. The wolves attacked it ravounlessly and excepted him as one of their own. The next few months where the time of his life as he hunted and slept with the wolves one of them he became quite especcially bonded with and they always slept side by side.

Then one day a ship landed outside of the cave and it was filled with some traders who had come to fenris to poach some of the wild animals vauluble furs. when all of a suden one of the poachers burst apart to reveal bloodletter who then rampaged across the other traders where all the other wolves just wacthed Rexus charged into the demon remembering all his training as a wolf of Leman russ and killed the bloodletter. Their was only one survivor left of the ship and he thanked him for saving his life. Rexus asked a multitude of questions at the poacher and after a while he made a decision. He got onbord the ship with the pilot and was prepared to make a name for himself. Just as the ship prepared for take off the wolf who had bonded with him lept aboard and together they flew off to the new life that awited them.

After a many of years he stumbled across a herectic base under siege by the Inquisitor seraphim and he and his wolf decided to assit the high ranking Imperial soilder and helped slaughter the enemies of the emperor at the end of the battle sera had observed his prowress in battle and offered him a place upon the 'pity the folls' he excepted and looked at the imperial general that had turned heretic. He had a storm bolter strapped onto his wrist. He bent down and tore it off and attached it to his own wrist liking the idea. he now lives aboard the cruiser waiting for the chance to knock some heads together.

belongings: a pet wolf, toothpaste and toothbrush for his canines as well as ice blue power armour with no helmet

weapons: A two handed hammer made of a metal that is for some reason always below -10 degress as well as a storm bolter strapped ln his wrist

team specilaty: close combat specialist


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

for the new update i don't have any questions. So can i not post and then post when the next update happens?


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

You're fine, Romero. It was just a chance for people to ask if they wanted to.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I probably have no right saying this so if i dont, then take no notice of this.

tyranno you could improve your background a little bit more to gives a better idea of your character and where he came from.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> I probably have no right saying this so if i dont, then take no notice of this.
> 
> tyranno you could improve your background a little bit more to gives a better idea of your character and where he came from.


You have a right to say what you want and I agree with you. I wouldn't accept that if I was GM, there's just not enough.

If that seems harsh I know that you're kind of new but still that wont get you into rps run by more experienced GMs (no offense Jonileth) and you should get into the habit of doing longer posts for character sheets now rather than later


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

In Tyranno's defence I'm just going to point out that there's a few rather short character sheets in here, and what Jonileth accepts is up to him, he stated in the opening post that this RP is meant to be more light hearted, making it, perhaps an easier one to get into RP'ing from. The concept is wide open for new players.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

While I do want to encourage new people to join the RP, I have to agree with people when it comes to the rather small amount of information tyranno has provided. I believe it to be a good start, but I would like to see a little more expansion on the background as well before I say yea or nay to it. I just hadn't had the time to address it yet. Thanks all.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

on it like a sonnet


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I have finished please say if you want anything elese or more background I can go over his adventures in space or his rise to space wolf


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hello is anyone reacting to this I must know what else you require from my character


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks a lot better to me, but you'll have to wait for Jonileth's go ahead and he's not online, when he gets online he'll get back to you


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

It's much more detailed than before. Go ahead and post for your character in the action thread if you want. I won't do a major update until this weekend.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you I already have a story in my mind


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I have posted


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Could I make table-top versions of all your characters please? Of course I would pm them to you before I put it up and Jolineth too if you want me to. Each character would have unique rules and wargear and you can tell me to change bits if you want. I'd put it up here on Heresy and nowhere else but don't expect models/ drawings as I am useless at that kind of thing. Might try simple conversions if you ask me nicely... But yeah, good idea or not? I'd love to hear your ideas.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds cool, Octobomb. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome would love to see a conversion of the characters in this RP


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool. Will (hopefully) get Drake's crunch to you + thread up tomorrow. Don't expect things to come fast as I am very very busy IRL at the moment. Spiltpaw, you're second in line. I've never tried anything beyond splicing plastic kit bits, so should be interesting, but due to said lack of time I'm not sure when modelling can happen. Certainly not until 3 weeks time sadly...
Ah well
Octobomb


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell, I'd be happy to see what the characters would look like ^_^


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

@octobomb
my god that would be Amazing to see us in the tavle top format it would be awsome!!!
B)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I also really like the idea


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

that would be stupidly awesome


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Santaire Thanks mate for backing me up on my post. Whether you liked my char or not. But just you know my charater likes Jackinators and your chars because they are psykers and that there is a omninous feeling around them :biggrin:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry about the update, my computer was in dire need of an upgrade (which is now complete). Writing a post on my phone would have been just bad. Anyway, sorry for the delay, but it's all good now.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

just to check but is the landing area surrounded by buildings. And am i one of the lookout post people?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Everyone is on the lookout for enemies from the looks of things except my char who is doing the fun stuff lol l. Will post tomorrow morning after i get some sleep


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

will post once i know about the surroundings


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

The landing pad is indeed surrounded by buildings, most of them are in relatively good repair but there's still plenty of things you can use to make barricades and such with.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

will post tommorow


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

No problems at this new update but i thought there was no dead bodies etc on this planet? Or are there?


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Right, the thread is up, with Firedamaged's character already refined and their. Spiltpaw, you're next up. Have a look, leave a comment, hell, even some rep if your feeling generous.
It's here. Check it out!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you are making models, I will draw what my dude looks like. I'm quite good at that.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

When's new update up?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

has this rp died I mean no one is really responding


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

No, I just had a family emergency and the update is a little behind. I'll try to get to it today. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

not a problem jonileth. because me and tyrrano go to the same school we got a liitle scared that this rp was dieing because this rp is really good


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm waiting for Jackinator cause we have an idea but he needs to post first for it to work properly


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I probably won't get an update out until tomorrow, too much going on at work to concentrate.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Will be in the wilderness as of friday and moving house most of next week, just to let you know I probably won't be able to post for a while.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Roger that, we'll keep the lights on for you when you get back.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey all; I got an application from The Black Legionnaire and even though we're mid-mission, I couldn't pass this one up. See the bio below.

Name: Cykhmar

Age: 1,202

Appearance: Once an Incubus of the Kabal known as The Lords of Iron Thorn, Cykhmar's armour is still decorated in their colours. Covered in dead grey carapace illuminated by ice blue eyes and contrasted by white, daemonic horns. Cykhmar hasn't completely ignored his armour, and scarring his mask is a red Inquisition mark that crosses the right side of the sinister helm. What lies underneath his helm is a mystery to all, but it can be assumed that Cykhmar has blue hair like the rest of his ex-Kabal.

Personality: Cykhmar doesn't speak often, and only to respond to a direct question or to confirm that the command he has been given was carried out. This Incubus is incredibly loyal to Inquisitor Typhus; he is so loyal, he could go days without drinking the pain and suffering of others if her command was to do so. As a result of both his loyalty and his own prejudice, Cykhmar looks upon the rest of the team with dissaproving eyes, believing them to be unfit to serve his "Archon" effectively, and he would steal their assignments from them should he deem the task too diffcult for his simpleton allies to perform. Perhaps the only reason Cykhmar hasn't beheaded his allies already is because Typhus herself wanted them to be her servants, which is a good enough reason for the Incubus

Background: Cykhmar despised his Archon. Amongst the Dark Eldar, the Archon was one of clumsiness and hesitance, facts that humiliated Cykhmar and made his life miserable. One day, whilst raiding an imperial world covered in sand, Cykhmar's life of dissatisfying service in the name of an incompetent fool dissapeared in the light of a greater purpose. His Archon's vessel came crashing down into the sand, promethean fire dancing around the wound. That was when Seraphim Typhus appeared, beheading his Archon with a swing of her powered blade. Cykhmar was amased at how this mortal moved with the grace of his kin. His Archon couldn't even compare with her, which what made the mortal even more incredible. Wishing to witness more of this Inquistor's grace, Cykhmar stayed within the wreckage and faked death until it was safe for him to continue his observations.

Watching from within the Raider that once held his Archon aloft, Cykhmar became enthralled with the way Seraphim cut down her foes, finding her methods of execution attractive and marginly erotic. The Incubus decided that she was his new "Archon", completely aware of her distaste for Incubi and, generally, all Xenos. So, before her craft returned, Cykhmar snuck aboard and made his way onto Seraphim's vessel and settled down in the lower decks of her vessel. Cykhmar survived by carefully picking out unfortunate serfs and torturing them weeks at a time, starving himself for long periods of time so he could remain undetected. Whenever his "Archon" entered battle, he would be there, slaughtering foes in their drones in atempts to make her job easier. Until recently, his existance was completely unknown to his "Archon".

Belongings: None

Weapons: Dark Eldar Klaive and whatever blades Cykhmar can find, after all, an Incubus is trained in all arts of the sword...

Team Specialty: Close Combat Specialist


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I have one problem with this application. How is a close combat specialist able to sneak around, nearly aswell as an Infiltration specialist?? Other than that, if he stays out of my way, doesn't steal my tasks, or does anything my char won't like, we might be able to get a long. Otherwise, one day you'll find him dead, with a cut across his throat


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

He's a Dark Eldar. He's just naturally a slithery kind of guy. Have faith in your Inquisitor, my friend. I will make sure your limelight stays yours. You just worry about purging the unclean for me. That's a good lad. :grin:


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Will do my best. Just don't forget, that I will purge any that oppose the Inquisitor. Afterall I don't have any friends, anymore after my last one pretty much signed his death sentence, by spying and stealing from our last commander, and then got caught out.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

We have a volatile space wolf, 2 terrifyingly powerful psykers, a savage world cc specialist, a tau and 2 ex guardsmen as well as an infiltrator.

Give one good reason why a single Dark Eldar would survive. Also Incubi serve only their temple and no one or thing else


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I see my acceptance is not very well received, perhaps I should offer my own argument:

This RP already has a bit of canon screw within it, I don't think a Dark Eldar Incubus is going to screw it up further.

Anyway, expect a post soon.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

No, I'm sorry man but you've just pushed it from minor to major. An exiled space wolf is unlikely but not entirely impossible and the same goes for the Tau. Dark Eldar just wouldn't happen. It's not just slightly against canon, it goes against pretty much all the fluff. Dark Eldar are sadistic killers. The highest amount of respect an incubi would show would be a curt salute after cutting her head off.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I alzo have something to say about a dark eldar. Are not dark eldars the chaos space marines of the eldars? If this is wrong then please correct for i am still new to this. Also our group isn't screwed up. It works. all the 'good' races that have the single purpose to drive heretics back to the warp and besides you can't have a dark eldar on the same team as an eldar. Which btw if you went to attack you would have to go through me!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i have to agree with everyone else. Although it is a good idea Incuni only serve their temole and would not serve another dark eldar, let alone ahuman. And to point it out, you posted on the action thread when everyone on the recruitment thread doesn't want you to join, let alone post. Sorry but that is how it is


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I've sensed the hostility, so I'm pulling out. My post was deleted, so it was almost as if I never tried to join.

I apologize for any disturbance I've caused.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

You could join if you where another race but a dark eldar does mess up the story a bit so why not be a different race? With just some more thinking I think you could be able to join


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

@Splitpaw. It works in a screwed up sort of way. Kind of like Ork tech.

@Santaire: you forgot the "Half-necron heavy weapon specialist".


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Real Life has gotten in the way so i may or may not be able to post for a couple of days. Thanks, Octobomb


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I will be too busy to post a while, since i have finals (Im in high school, so, i gotta study). i'll be back end of end of next week. i might be able to post sooner.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Brass Lord lol same both me and tyranno are in high school doing our exams


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah but I only have one left (God damn you june 12) where as splitpaw has two


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

me and romero's exams aren't for a fortnight yet!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yay. Still pretty close though


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

same as me and tyranno lol

*EDIT* Tyranno won't be able to post anything till Tuesday/Wednesday!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this thread dead now?? Seems like it no one is posting anything!


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

i no longer have intrest in posting here........ just don't want to any more. im not in the 40k mood anymore. Im on to other things.......... perhaps i'll be back one day. maybe not.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright, computer up and running, internet a little slow still, but at least I have it now. Will try to update after work today.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I think a lot of the silence is just that people have been busy with the end of the school year drama. But as long as people are still interested, I'll still run it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

hey, i'm all up for it.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

same here
i am willing to carry this on


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

so am i. love to be the silent killer.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Never give up, never surrender! Drake will be still be here if you continue.


----------

